
Effective Concurrency: Prefer Using Active Objects Instead of Naked Threads - gthank
http://www.drdobbs.com/go-parallel/article/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=SVC1LT5JKANHDQE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN?articleID=225700095
======
runT1ME
Ok, I've written a system very similar to what Herb describes, and on one
hand, its definitely a good abstraction and prevents a lot of the silly
mistakes I've made.

What it doesn't really give you, is any superior way to handle transactions
between your two actors. You'll still have the same race condition/deadlock
issues you would with plain ol' locks/threads.

So on one hand, its a step forward, but on the other hand, it doesn't solve
the problem that _really_ needs solving.

